# Flatpedals funktionieren bei mir nicht?!



## Maria89 (16. Juni 2019)

Liebe Damen,
Vielleicht haben einige von euch ja das gleiche Problem. Ich habe mir zu meinem neuen Bike (ist ein Canyon geworden, bin mit den Maßen und dem Komfort echt zufrieden) auch Flatpedals gekauft (Sixpack Racing Kamikaze 2.0). Nun fahre ich mein Bike und habe dieses "mit den Schuhen am Pedal kleben"-Gefühl aber absolut nicht. Also nicht einmal ansatzweise. Bin ich zu leicht für die Pedale und die Pins? Mein Freund hat das Problem auf meinen Pedalen nicht. Bin irgendwie enttäuscht.
Habt ihr Tipps?
Liebe Grüße,
Maria


----------



## Skeet34 (16. Juni 2019)

Schon einmal andere Schuhe versucht? Fiveten würde ich eigentlich immer empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maria89 (16. Juni 2019)

Hi Skeet34, 
ja, die hatte ich auch schon an. Zwar nicht exakt meine Schuhgröße, aber um es halt auszuprobieren. Ist wirklich komisch...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Juni 2019)

Wie leicht bist du denn?
Ich hab auch die Kamikaze-Pedale in Kombi mit Fiveten-Schuhen und hab das Problem nicht (54kg plus Ausrüstung).


----------



## tommi67 (16. Juni 2019)

Hallo Maria
Bist Du vorher Klickies gefahren? Wenn ja dann dauert die Umgewöhnung etwas , da Du ja den Bewegungsablauf des Pedal nach oben ziehen hast. Ich fahre 5/10 mit Sixpack Flatpedale und habe manchmal das Gefühl das der Schuh auf den Pedal festklebt.


----------



## scylla (16. Juni 2019)

Es stimmt schon, dass sich der Grip der Schuhe auf den Pedalen erhöht, wenn der Fahrer schwerer ist. Bringt dann einfach mehr Druck drauf. Bei arg zweifelhaften Schuh-Pedal-Kombiationen ist uns auch schon aufgefallen, das mein Mann dahingehend leichte Vorteile hat. 
Mit weichen 5.10 Schuhen und den agressiv ausschauenden Pins der Sixpack Kamikaze Pedale sollte das aber auch für ein Leichtgewicht kein Problem sein.

Meistens liegt es mehr an der Fahrtechnik und Gewöhnung. Wenn du gerade von Klickpedalen umgestiegen bist, musst du dir einfach erst mal Zeit geben, dich an das neue Gefühl zu gewöhnen und in manchen Situationen eine andere Technik anzugewöhnen. Das ist ganz normal.
Grip hin oder her, ein paar Pins stellen trotzdem keine feste Verbindung zwischen Schuh und Pedal her. Wichtig ist vor allem, dass man locker steht, also die Bewegungen des Fahrrads aus den Knien und Sprunggelenken mitgeht, und sich dennoch mit den Füßen in den leicht angestellten Pedalen "verkeilt". Wenn man einfach nur auf den horizontalen Pedalen steif draufsteht, dann wirft es einen halt runter, egal wie schwer man ist.


----------



## Maria89 (16. Juni 2019)

Hallo ihr Lieben, 
@WarriorPrincess dann sind wir in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse, hab mit Ausrüstung grad mal nen Kilo weniger. Also dann muss es woanders dran liegen.
@tommi67 und @scylla mit meinem Rennrad war ich bisher tatsächlich immer mit Click Pedalen unterwegs, dann könnte es ggf wirklich die Gewöhnung und etwas Übung sein.. Hätte wirklich nicht erwartet dass allein der Grip auf den Pedalen so schwierig ist also mtb fahren ist bisher deutlich anspruchsvoller in der Technik!!


----------



## lucie (16. Juni 2019)

Die Five Ten sollten auch schon richtig gut passen. Wenn sie Dir zu groß sind, hat zumeist auch der Vorderfuss im Schuh einfach zu viel Platz und und rutscht vor, zurück, zur Seite, ran. 

Mit einem zu großen Schuh kann man sich eben auch schlechter mit dem Pedal "verkrallen".


----------



## scylla (16. Juni 2019)

Maria89 schrieb:


> @tommi67 und @scylla mit meinem Rennrad war ich bisher tatsächlich immer mit Click Pedalen unterwegs, dann könnte es ggf wirklich die Gewöhnung und etwas Übung sein.. Hätte wirklich nicht erwartet dass allein der Grip auf den Pedalen so schwierig ist also mtb fahren ist bisher deutlich anspruchsvoller in der Technik!!



Wenn du eh ganz neu beim Biken bist, mach am besten erst mal einen Fahrtechnikkurs. Da werden meistens als erstes die wichtigesten Basics geübt wie z.B. richtig stehen in der Abfahrtsposition auf Flatpedalen (die meistens sowieso verlangt werden), Hinterrad anheben, Bunnyhopimpuls. Vom Rennrad dürftest du natürlich schon einiges an Radbeherrschung mitbringen, aber vieles ist im Gelände doch anders, da ist ein Kurs durchaus hilfreich um schneller rein zu kommen und es möglichst auch gleich richtig zu machen. Auch andere Sachen wie Bremstechnik auf unbefestigtem Untergrund wollen geübt werden.


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Juni 2019)

Oder, ganz ketzerisch: einfach Klickies fahren .

Funktioniert bei vielen recht gut und kann mMn erst in richtig schwierigem Gelände kontraproduktiv sein.


----------



## Maria89 (16. Juni 2019)

Hatte mir jetzt überlegt vielleicht die Schuhe An Moab von Vaude auszuprobieren, da die wohl sehr gut in Tests abgeschnitten haben, und ja, die passende Größe wird wahrscheinlich auf ein Faktor sein werde mal schauen, wie ich dieses Problem sonst noch beseitigt bekomme. @scylla leider habe ich den letzten Anfängerkurs diese Saison hier bei mir verpasst wegen krankenhaus da werde ich wohl mal schauen müssen, wo es noch Kurse in der Umgebung gibt..
Liebe Grüße! Und schonmal vielen Dank wieder für diese ganzen lieben Ratschläge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (17. Juni 2019)

Die Moab sind wirklich super.  Five Ten ist echt omnipräsent, aber ich mag meine Vaude ganz ausgesprochen.


----------



## Maria89 (17. Juni 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Die Moab sind wirklich super.  Five Ten ist echt omnipräsent, aber ich mag meine Vaude ganz ausgesprochen.


Hi @linfer,
Hast du die in deiner normalen Größe gekauft oder sind die anders ausgefallen? Schön, dass du nochmal geschrieben hast, dass dir die gefallen. So fällt mir der Kauf noch leichter


----------



## scylla (17. Juni 2019)

Hmmm, ich hab da von einem Kumpel (erfahrener und technisch versierter Biker), der sonst immer 5.10 gefahren ist, komplett gegensätzliches gehört über die Moab. Er meinte, im Vergleich zu den 5.10 rutschen die nur auf den Pedalen rum und er zieht sie für rumpeliges Gelände sehr ungern an weil das zu sehr ermüdet sich damit auf den Pedalen zu halten.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (17. Juni 2019)

Nun, ich kann mich (noch) nicht als erfahrene oder versierte Bikerin bezeichnen , allerdings ziehe ich die Moab an und fahr, dh ich musste bisher egal in was für technischen Passagen oder Rumpelpisten nicht einmal über meine Schuhe nachdenken. Und bei mir rumpelt es ja automatisch schon mehr als bei anderen. 
Das einzige, wo ich sie nicht gut fand, war als Kombischuh, wobei das wahrscheinlich mit reiner Pin-Sohe noch nerviger geworden wäre zugegebenermaßen.

@Maria89 Ich hab eine Größer drüber geholt.
Allerdings besitze ich noch das alte Modell ohne die neue Sohle, die neue Variante wollte ich mir aber bald mal bestellen.


----------



## Maria89 (17. Juni 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Nun, ich kann mich (noch) nicht als erfahrene oder versierte Bikerin bezeichnen , allerdings ziehe ich die Moab an und fahr, dh ich musste bisher egal in was für technischen Passagen oder Rumpelpisten nicht einmal über meine Schuhe nachdenken. Und bei mir rumpelt es ja automatisch schon mehr als bei anderen.
> Das einzige, wo ich sie nicht gut fand, war als Kombischuh, wobei das wahrscheinlich mit reiner Pin-Sohe noch nerviger geworden wäre zugegebenermaßen.
> 
> @Maria89 Ich hab eine Größer drüber geholt.
> Allerdings besitze ich noch das alte Modell ohne die neue Sohle, die neue Variante wollte ich mir aber bald mal bestellen.


Super vielen lieben Dank @linfer!!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (17. Juni 2019)

Achja, als Ergänzung zu dem, was scylla oben zum "verkeilen" schrieb: Fersen hängen lassen. Das sorgt dann automatisch für einen sicheren Stand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maria89 (17. Juni 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Achja, als Ergänzung zu dem, was scylla oben zum "verkeilen" schrieb: Fersen hängen lassen. Das sorgt dann automatisch für einen sicheren Stand.


@linfer, das werde ich heute gleich mal ausprobieren, auch die Verlagerung der Schwerpunkts. Hab mir die Schuhe jetzt bestellt, bin sehr gespannt was das am Ende vielleicht doch für einen Unterschied machen wird. Bisher quäle ich meine Sneaker (mit glatter Sohle) mit den Pins


----------



## lucie (17. Juni 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich hab da von einem Kumpel (erfahrener und technisch versierter Biker), der sonst immer 5.10 gefahren ist, komplett gegensätzliches gehört über die Moab. Er meinte, im Vergleich zu den 5.10 rutschen die nur auf den Pedalen rum und er zieht sie für rumpeliges Gelände sehr ungern an weil das zu sehr ermüdet sich damit auf den Pedalen zu halten.



Hatte die Moab mal da, fand die ehrlich gesagt wirklich eher suboptimal. Habe nur mal auf den Flats probegestanden und wurden sofort wieder zurückgeschickt. 

Sie hatten nicht annähernd den Grip der Five Tens und rutschten auf den Pins hin und her. ich hatte das Gefühl, die Sohlengummimischung ist einfach zu hart.


----------



## Maria89 (17. Juni 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich hab da von einem Kumpel (erfahrener und technisch versierter Biker), der sonst immer 5.10 gefahren ist, komplett gegensätzliches gehört über die Moab. Er meinte, im Vergleich zu den 5.10 rutschen die nur auf den Pedalen rum und er zieht sie für rumpeliges Gelände sehr ungern an weil das zu sehr ermüdet sich damit auf den Pedalen zu halten.


@scylla ich habe erst jetzt deinen Beitrag gelesen, der ist irgendwie untergegangen. Werde also mal auf den Moab Probestehen und mir ein Bild davon machen. Bestellt sind sie jetzt schon 
Liebe Grüße!
Und @lucie, so werde ich es auch handhaben. Mal sehen wie die bei mir sind!


----------



## jim_morrison (17. Juni 2019)

Hi
ich bin zwar keine Frau, aber wiege ebenfalls 54kg plus Ausrüstung.
Ich habe mir die Kombi Fiveten Impact Pro / One Up Comp Pedale angeschafft. Der Grip ist einfach grossartig. Allerdings kommt es mir irgendwie vor, dass sich der Grip während den ersten paar Fahrminuten aufbaut, bevor er ganz optimal ist (ist ev. nur subjektive Wahrnehmung, kommt mir aber so vor). Wichtig ist, wie schon geschrieben, dass du die Fersen nach unten drückst. Damit baust du Extra-Grip auf und die Füsse neigen nicht dazu vom Pedal zu rutschen wenn es holprig wird.
Gruss Jim


----------



## scylla (17. Juni 2019)

Maria89 schrieb:


> @scylla ich habe erst jetzt deinen Beitrag gelesen, der ist irgendwie untergegangen. Werde also mal auf den Moab Probestehen und mir ein Bild davon machen. Bestellt sind sie jetzt schon
> Liebe Grüße!
> Und @lucie, so werde ich es auch handhaben. Mal sehen wie die bei mir sind!



Bestell dir ein Paar 5.10 gleich auch noch (in deiner Größe) und teste die dann einfach mal parallel gegeneinander. Einen Vergleich zu haben ist immer gut


----------



## Sickgirl (17. Juni 2019)

Ich habe noch ein paar Adidas Terrex, die haben ja die Firma Five Ten gekauft

Die finde ich auch sehr gut, sind halt nicht ganz so klobig und sehen mehr wie normale Turnschuhe aus


----------



## lucie (17. Juni 2019)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein paar Adidas Terrex, die haben ja die Firma Five Ten gekauft
> 
> Die finde ich auch sehr gut, sind halt nicht ganz so klobig und sehen mehr wie normale Turnschuhe aus



Das stimmt und die wären sicher auch eine Alternative, wenn man recht schmale Füße hat. Ich mit meinen Platschfüßen  komme daher mit den Five Ten besser klar.


----------



## Maria89 (17. Juni 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Bestell dir ein Paar 5.10 gleich auch noch (in deiner Größe) und teste die dann einfach mal parallel gegeneinander. Einen Vergleich zu haben ist immer gut


@scylla schon erledigt  bin auf den Vergleich richtig gespannt.
Nachher geht es erstmal wieder eine kleine Proberunde Biken. Schaffe durch den Krankenhausmist und Blutverlust gerade mal 30 min auf normalen Radwegen, dauert also noch mit shredden 
Finde es mal wieder super, wie viele Mitglieder hier so aktiv schreiben, ihr seid alle einfach klasse!!


----------



## fone (17. Juni 2019)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein paar Adidas Terrex, die haben ja die Firma Five Ten gekauft
> 
> Die finde ich auch sehr gut, sind halt nicht ganz so klobig und sehen mehr wie normale Turnschuhe aus


Ich finde auch als Mann die Adidas Terrex Trial sehr angenehm zum Biken.


Wollte nur nochmal die Erwartungshaltung an das "am Pedal kleben" überprüfen. 
Ziehen kann man an den Pedalen natürlich nicht. Seitliche Bewegung auf dem Pedal sollte aber schon deutlich eingeschränkt bzw. unter Belastung unmöglich sein. 
"Kleben" ist einfach übertrieben, wie viele "Erfahrungsberichte" hier im Forum.

Fersen hängen lassen passt natürlich auch nur in bestimmten Fahrsituationen. Manchmal kann es auch hilfreich sein, die Füße zu verspannen, also hinten Ferse hoch, vorne Ferse runter.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (17. Juni 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Fersen hängen lassen passt natürlich auch nur in bestimmten Fahrsituationen. Manchmal kann es auch hilfreich sein, die Füße zu verspannen, also hinten Ferse hoch, vorne Ferse runter.


Fersen hängen lassen dürfte für den Anfang genug abdecken, alles weitere übernehmen Praxis und Kurse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (17. Juni 2019)

Maria89 schrieb:


> (...) mit meinem Rennrad war ich bisher tatsächlich immer mit Click Pedalen unterwegs (...)


Wenn Du mit Klick klarkommst (manche sind damit ja ueberfordert), dann bleib doch einfach dabei. 

Fuer mich alten Sack sind Klickpedale quasi die wichtigste Innovation in den knappen halben Jahrhundert Radfahren, das mittlerweile hinter mir liegt. 
Darauf zu verzichten halte ich eigentlich eher fuer Modequark - muss man nicht zwingend mitmachen.
Also ich zumindest auf gar keinen Fall 

Solltest Du am Renner solche Look oder dgl. mit Riesen-Knotzen unter dem Ballen (also keine Auslegung auf 'mal kann damit auch vernuenftig gehen') gefahren haben - nach meiner Beobachtung sind die im Handling weit nerviger als SPD am MTB. 
Ich fahre *nur* SPD an allen Raedern und waere schon oefters mal beim Losfahren nach Ampelstopp den Leuten aus der Look-Fraktion hintendraufgeknallt weil die noch ewig beschaeftigt waren mit Einklicken und ich schon laengst im Fahrmodus war.


----------



## Sickgirl (17. Juni 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Das stimmt und die wären sicher auch eine Alternative, wenn man recht schmale Füße hat. Ich mit meinen Platschfüßen  komme daher mit den Five Ten besser klar.



Ich habe eigentlich recht breite Füße und finde das die nicht arg viel enger geschnitten sind wie meine Five Teens


----------



## Sickgirl (17. Juni 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit Klick klarkommst (manche sind damit ja ueberfordert), dann bleib doch einfach dabei.
> 
> Fuer mich alten Sack sind Klickpedale quasi die wichtigste Innovation in den knappen halben Jahrhundert Radfahren, das mittlerweile hinter mir liegt.
> Darauf zu verzichten halte ich eigentlich eher fuer Modequark - muss man nicht zwingend mitmachen.
> ...



Ich fahre sonst auch nur Klick aber im richtig anspruchsvollen Gelände wollte ich keine mehr fahren

Gerade wenn man an einer schwierigen Stelle wieder aufsteigen will steht man damit sofort wieder sicher auf dem Pedale. So schnell und unkompliziert ging das bei mir noch bei keinem Clickpedale, ganz egal was für ein System


----------



## Maria89 (17. Juni 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit Klick klarkommst (manche sind damit ja ueberfordert), dann bleib doch einfach dabei.
> 
> Fuer mich alten Sack sind Klickpedale quasi die wichtigste Innovation in den knappen halben Jahrhundert Radfahren, das mittlerweile hinter mir liegt.
> Darauf zu verzichten halte ich eigentlich eher fuer Modequark - muss man nicht zwingend mitmachen.
> ...


@nightwolf leider habe ich look Pedale an meinem Rennrad, aber auch die Schuhe dazu passen eher fürs Rennrad. Werde nun mal die 5/10 und die vaude ausprobieren und sonst steige ich auch um. Habe nur Schiss mir alle Knochen zu brechen bei einem Sturz


----------



## nightwolf (17. Juni 2019)

Maria89 schrieb:


> @nightwolf leider habe ich look Pedale an meinem Rennrad, aber auch die Schuhe dazu passen eher fürs Rennrad. Werde nun mal die 5/10 und die vaude ausprobieren und sonst steige ich auch um.


Ja Du brauchst natuerlich anderes Material beim MTB. 
Ich nutze an allen Raedern SPD, dann passt alles zusammen - alle Schuhe an allen Fahrraedern.

Wenn es knifflig wird, muss man ja nicht zwingend einklicken.
Gibt ja Pedale die beides koennen, auf beiden Seiten
Hab ich auf meinem Zoni auch.


Maria89 schrieb:


> Habe nur Schiss mir alle Knochen zu brechen bei einem Sturz


Diese Angst ist verbreitet, aber unbegruendet. Ich bin noch jedesmal getrennt vom Rad gelandet und hatte nie mehr als das Uebliche: Prellungen und Tapete.


----------



## jim_morrison (17. Juni 2019)

Maria89 schrieb:


> Habe nur Schiss mir alle Knochen zu brechen bei einem Sturz


Keine Angst, die brichst du mit Flats genau so wie mit Clips... Nur ob du in der gleichen Situation mit Flats oder Clips stürzt, dass ist eher die Frage. Ich fahre Flats, weil ich mich in brenzligen Situationen damit wohler fühle, und nur darum.


----------



## Sickgirl (17. Juni 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ja Du brauchst natuerlich anderes Material beim MTB.
> Ich nutze an allen Raedern SPD, dann passt alles zusammen - alle Schuhe an allen Fahrraedern.
> 
> Wenn es knifflig wird, muss man ja nicht zwingend einklicken.
> ...



Sorry, wenn man nicht richtig eingeklickt ist der Stand absolut bescheiden und unsicher

Deine verlinkten Pedale bin ich früher schon gefahren und die sind nur schwerer aber nicht besser


----------



## nightwolf (17. Juni 2019)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> (...) Deine verlinkten Pedale bin ich früher schon gefahren und die sind nur schwerer aber nicht besser


Hmm liegt dann wohl an meinen breiten Maennerfuessen (und/oder daran, dass ich die speziellen Befindlichkeiten anderer Leute tendenziell sowieso eher nicht mitmache und lieber einfach und problemarm lebe)  - Ich steh gut auf denen auch in un-eingeklickt. 

Also das ist halt wieder mal Deine persoenliche Ansicht.


jim_morrison schrieb:


> (...) Ich fahre Flats, weil ich mich in brenzligen Situationen damit wohler *fühle*, und nur darum.


Das wichtige nochmal hervorgehoben. Ist reine Gefuehlssache. Geht mir auch so, aber ist eben: Nur Gefuehl.


----------



## Sickgirl (17. Juni 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Hmm liegt dann wohl an meinen breiten Maennerfuessen (und/oder daran, dass ich die speziellen Befindlichkeiten anderer Leute tendenziell sowieso eher nicht mitmache und lieber einfach und problemarm lebe)  - Ich steh gut auf denen auch in un-eingeklickt.
> 
> Also das ist halt wieder mal Deine persoenliche Ansicht.
> 
> Das wichtige nochmal hervorgehoben. Ist reine Gefuehlssache. Geht mir auch so, aber ist eben: Nur Gefuehl.


 Richtig, genauso wie du hier deine persönlichen Ansichten hier breit Tritts und hier uns Frauen erzählen willst wie man es „richtig“ macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (17. Juni 2019)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> im richtig anspruchsvollen Gelände wollte ich keine mehr fahren


Das ist, würde ich sagen, der Knackpunkt.

Braucht es auf Schotterpisten/Waldwegen/Flowtrails Flatpedale? Eher nicht, aber heutzutage sind Flats halt in Mode und werden überall gefahren, wo es mit Klickies -- solange sie frau gewohnt ist -- vielleicht angenehmer wäre. Früher war's halt andersrum, Klickies waren Standard und es wurde damit überall gefahren, auch dort, wo Flats angenehmer/sicherer wären.

Ich würde daher nicht auf biegen und brechen versuchen, mich mit Flats anzufreunden, wenn ich das Gefühl hätte, es passt einfach nicht. Klickies können immer gegen Flats getauscht werden, wenn sich herausstellt, dass das Gelände für Klickies doch ungeeignet GEWORDEN ist.

Nur meine Meinung .


----------



## grey (17. Juni 2019)

naja, Gegenfrage: wofür genau braucht man Klickpedale wenn man nicht auf zeit fährt? Klingt irgendwie nach einer Modeerscheinung beim gemütlichen herumtouren. 
Ja, Geschmackssache.

Mangelnde Körperspannung am Rad kann man damit nämlich nur kaschieren solange alles "okay" läuft, Flatpedale zeigen einem mangelnde Fahrtechnik, Körperspannung etc. sofort und immer auf, Klicks nur wenn Dinge falsch laufen, aber dann dafür richtig falsch..
Mit ca. 59kg bin ich auch in der Gewichtsklasse unterwegs, würde ich mal sagen.

5.10 gibt es verschiedene, breitere wie Skaterschuhe (freerider) oder etwas schmälere (freeride pro, glaub auch die contact).


----------



## zimtsticker (17. Juni 2019)

Was haben Schotterpisten/Waldwegen/Flowtrails mit Flats zu tun? "Braucht" es da Klickies? 
@Maria89 , meine Bikeanfänge habe ich auf dem Hardtail mit Klickpedalen gemacht. Mir ging's dabei gut, aber als der Federweg mehr und die Trails anspruchsvoller wurden, hat langsam der Kopf nicht mehr mitgemacht. Vom Flatpedal bekomm ich meinen Fuß immer in alle Richtungen runter, und wie @Sickgirl auch schon geschrieben hat, steh ich auch immer wieder sofort sicher drauf. Dennoch ist es erstmal eine Umgewöhnung, man muss erst mal lernen, richtig zu stehen und mit dem Bike mitzugehen. Am Anfang habe ich öfter das Pedal verloren oder bin abgerutscht. Das hat sich aber schnell gelegt und mittlerweile passiert mir das nur noch äußerst selten. Dein Gefühl, erstmal nicht sicher zu stehen, kann ich also nachvollziehen. Und mit normalen Turnschuhen sowieso. Mit einem ordentlichen Bikeschuh wirst du viel mehr Grip haben. Ich habe die Vaude nicht probiert, aber ich warte noch darauf, dass irgendein Test/Nutzererfahrung mal feststellt, dass ein anderer Schuh mehr Grip hat als ein Fiveten. Ich muss den Fuß anheben, wenn ich die Position verändern will, sonst rutscht da gar nichts. Persönlich mag ich den Freerider Pro, der hat eine steifere Sohle als der normale Freerider. Da du jetzt eh beide bestellt hast, ausprobieren. Ansonsten würde ich den Flats jetzt mal eine Chance geben und üben, üben, üben. Wechseln kannst du dann immer noch - ob Flat oder Klickpedal ist eine Glaubensfrage und eine der persönlichen Präferenz.


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Juni 2019)

grey schrieb:


> Klicks nur wenn Dinge falsch laufen, aber dann dafür richtig falsch


Aber vielleicht ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen? 
Siehe: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schutz-gegen-pedal-verletzungen.891206/

Die Ausgangslage war ja, dass die TE mit Flats nicht so richtig warm wurde. Wenn sie vom RR-fahren Klickies gewohnt ist, warum keine Klickies auch am MTB?


----------



## scylla (17. Juni 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Solltest Du am Renner solche Look oder dgl. mit Riesen-Knotzen unter dem Ballen (also keine Auslegung auf 'mal kann damit auch vernuenftig gehen') gefahren haben - nach meiner Beobachtung sind die im Handling weit nerviger als SPD am MTB.
> Ich fahre *nur* SPD an allen Raedern und waere schon oefters mal beim Losfahren nach Ampelstopp den Leuten aus der Look-Fraktion hintendraufgeknallt weil die noch ewig beschaeftigt waren mit Einklicken und ich schon laengst im Fahrmodus war.





nightwolf schrieb:


> Wenn es knifflig wird, muss man ja nicht zwingend einklicken.



Das ist beides - sorry - bullshit.
Ich fahre am Renner SPD-SL (also das Shimano-Gegenstück zu Look und Konsorten), am Crosser hatte ich lange Zeit SPD und kann nicht bestätigen, dass man mit dem Rennrad-System auch nur eine Millisekunde länger bräuchte um einzuklicken. Man muss es halt nur können. Warum man das Rennradsystem am Mtb nicht verwendet liegt zum einen daran, dass die Schuhe und Cleats ziemlich ungeeignet zum Laufen sind und dann auch schnell verschleißen, und zum anderen daran, dass diese Systeme deutlich härter auslösen und weniger Spiel zum Pedal erlauben (sollen sie ja auch zwecks Kraftübertragung im Wiegetritt)

Nicht eingeklickt mit Klickschuhen ist ebenfalls gefährlicher Mist. Egal welches Pedal, egal welche Sohle um den Klickmechanismus drumherum ist, es ist einfach kein vernünftiger Halt. Ich hab da auch schon so manches ausprobiert und nichts davon funktioniert wirklich gut. Auf einem S0-Waldbodentrail ist das natürlich egal, da kann man auch mit Ballerinas auf Eggbeatern fahren, aber wenn das Gelände anspruchsvoller und ruppiger wird und man sich bei Fahrmanövern auf dem Fahrrad bewegen muss, dann wird's einfach nur gefährlich, wenn man keinen vernüftigen Stand auf den Pedalen hat.

Der Grund, warum viele Plattformpedale bevorzugen ist nicht nur die gefühlte Sicherheit - es ist ganz einfach eine Tatsache, dass man sofort ohne Zeitverzögerung von einem Plattformpedal frei kommt, während man mit einem Klickpedal erst mal auslösen muss. Natürlich löst ein Klickpedal bei einem Sturz in 99% der Fälle aus bevor man den Boden berührt. Aber mit einem Plattformpedal hätte man vielleicht abspringen können und auf den Füßen landen. Das macht es einfacher, Fahrtechnik zu üben, weil man beim Üben von neuen Techniken oder Passagen im Trail eben zwangsläufig erst mal scheitern wird und dann vielleicht darauf angewiesen ist, abzuspringen. Außerdem, Sickgirl hat es ja schon geschrieben, ist es wesentlich einfacher auf Plattformpedalen beim Losfahren sofort einen sicheren Stand zu haben, während man bei einem Klickpedal erst mal in den Mechanismus rein kommen muss (weil man uneingeklickt eben NICHT sicher steht), was auf ruppigem Gelände auch mal schief gehen kann, wenn man es nicht beherrscht im Trackstand aufzusteigen und beidseitig einzuklicken bevor man losfährt. Wiederum, wenn man nur auf einem S0-Waldbodentrail lang fährt, ist das egal. Wenn man gezielt auf anspruchsvollen Trails an der Technik üben will ist es halt nicht egal.
Ich fahre am Hometrail-Rad mit dem ich vor allem bekannte Trails und Feierabendrunden fahre, also keine Fahrtechnikübungen, mittlerweile auch wieder Klickpedale. Am anderen Rad, mit dem ich gerne mal an meinen Grenzen rumexperimentiere, käme ich hingegen aus den genannten Gründen niemals auf die Idee.

Die Sache mit den Plattformpedalen ist weder eine unnötige Modeerscheinung, noch will jemand jemanden auf Biegen und Brechen dazu bekehren. Es gibt ganz einfach gute Gründe sich damit wohler zu fühlen, die nicht nur auf einem modischen "Gefühl" sondern auf Fakten beruhen. Wenn jemand danach fragt, woran es liegt, dass sich kein "Festkleben" auf den Pedalen einstellen will, und die Antwort ist "man muss sich daran gewöhnen und es üben", dann ist das auch einfach nur eine Tatsache und weder Zwang noch Trend. Klicks muss man ja auch erst mal gewöhnen und üben. Wenn man es mal vernünftig getestet hat, also über längere Zeit, dann kann man sich ja immer noch entscheiden was einem besser gefällt. Wenn man es gar nicht richtig probiert und sich sofort beim kleinsten Hindernis oder ungewohnten Eindruck denkt "passt halt nicht, ich muss beim gewohnten bleiben", dann kann man nie neue Sachen entdecken oder sich fortentwickeln.


----------



## ExcelBiker (17. Juni 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit Klick klarkommst (manche sind damit ja ueberfordert), dann bleib doch einfach dabei.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich fahre seit über 20 Jahren bloß Klickies.


Sickgirl schrieb:


> Ich fahre sonst auch nur Klick aber im richtig anspruchsvollen Gelände wollte ich keine mehr fahren


Kann ich nachvollziehen, ist aber auch eine Sache der Gewöhnung. Dadurch, dass ich so lange damit vertraut bin, möchte ich auch nichts anderes mehr. Ich habe die Crankbrothers Mallet, die für mich auch gut zum einklicken sind, und genauso gut raus. Die Bikekollegen schauen aber immer blöd, wenn ich auch schwieriges Gelände (beim mir S3, auch in S2 absturzgefährdetes Gelände) grundsätzlich eingeklickt fahre.
@Maria89 , dir kann ich nur empfehlen, deinen eigenen Stil bzw. dein Pedalsystem zu finden. Ob das dann Klickies oder Flats sind, ist erst mal egal. Hauptsache, du kommst damit gut klar und fühlst dich wohl damit. Was andere fahren, oder was "man" fährt, sollte da kein Kriterium sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuetzendorf (17. Juni 2019)

Zurück zum Thema: Ich würde mir nicht allzuviele theoretische Gedanken über den Grip der Sohlen etc. machen.
Meine persönliche Erfahrung: Ich fahre seit 5 Jahren neben SPD auch Flatpedale am Hardtail, bin also nur wenig geübt. Nach einiger Zeit habe ich trotzdem auf die klobigen Fiveten verzichtet und habe auch mit normalen Turn- Oder Bergschuhen genug Grip. Aktuell habe ich am Leihrad im Urlaub Alupedale ohne richtige Pins und auch das klappt selbst in rauen Sektionen. Deswegen: Die Übung macht den Unterschied und das geht im Fall der Flatpedale sehr schnell. An der Stelle gute Besserung und viel Spaß!


----------



## Sickgirl (17. Juni 2019)

@ExcelBiker ich fahre seit Ende der 90iger MTB und da von Anfang an mit Click und auch schwieriger Trails.

Von daher dürfte ich da schon genug Gewöhnung haben. Aber ich finde es mit den Flats inzwischen irgendwie entspannter.


----------



## Maria89 (17. Juni 2019)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
Also ich bin gerade nochmal eine Runde gefahren (die Strecken werden immer länger, das wird endlich wieder ein sportlicheres Jahr) und habe mir nochmal eure Ratschläge bezüglich des "klebens" am Pedal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Also die seitwärts Bewegungen sind tatsächlich nicht möglich, dafür muss ich den Fuß leicht anheben. Wenn das mit "kleben" gemeint ist, dann habe ich es jetzt verstanden das einzige, was halt nicht ansatzweise "klebt" ist, wenn ich den Fuß anhebe, da geht es super leicht von der Pedale runter, also null Grip.
Ich sehe schon, das Thema Clickies und Flats ist ja heiß umstritten. Dazu kann ich michnaturlich nicht äußern und bleibe ruhige und stumme Mitleserin, da lerne ich dann auch noch etwas dabei 
Sobald meine Schuhe ankommen werde ich spätestens einen Bericht über den gefühlten Unterschied geben.
Habe allerdings eben auch mal mit dem Fingernagel meine Sneakersohlen und die Fiveten von meinem Freund getestet und die Fiveten sind krass viel härter.
Also, diskutiert fleißig freundlich weiter, ich freue mich über jede eurer Meinungen


----------



## Votec Tox (17. Juni 2019)

Wenn man den Fuß anhebt kann er ja nur leicht runtergehen. Du kannst mit Flats auch ziemlich rund treten aber nicht so ziehen wie mit Klickies.
Trotzdem gibt es große Unterschiede je nach Schuh. Ich fahre neben verschiedenen 5/10 aber auch gern mal mit Skaterschuhen, nur diese verrutschen viel bereitwilliger und haben meist weichere Sohlen, das mag ich gern wenn man die Füße quasi ums Pedal "wickeln" möchte oder beim Balancieren gern mal den Fuß verdreht oder weiter außen auf das Pedal tritt. 
Jedoch spielt das meiner Meinung nach am Anfang eine eher kleine Rolle und man wird mit einem 5/10 meistens glücklich, es könnte sein, daß er am Anfang recht hart erscheint, bei manchen Menschen gibt es sogar taube Füße bei den ersten Ausfahrten, daran gewöhnt man sich, nicht an die tauben Füße  sondern die Füße an die Schuhe 
Ich würde jetzt auch keinen "ambitionierten" Glaubenskrieg zwischen Klick- und Flatpedale entfachen nur weil die Themenstarterin mit einem Sneaker keinen Halt auf einem - für sie neuem - Flatpedal fand.


----------



## fone (17. Juni 2019)

Maria89 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> Also ich bin gerade nochmal eine Runde gefahren (die Strecken werden immer länger, das wird endlich wieder ein sportlicheres Jahr) und habe mir nochmal eure Ratschläge bezüglich des "klebens" am Pedal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Also die seitwärts Bewegungen sind tatsächlich nicht möglich, dafür muss ich den Fuß leicht anheben. Wenn das mit "kleben" gemeint ist, dann habe ich es jetzt verstanden


Passt. 
Ich würde sagen, mehr kannst du leider von einem Flatpedal nicht erwarten.

Wenn die Schuhsohle sehr weich ist und die Pins lang und dünn... dann kann schon mal ein kleiner Widerstand spürbar sein beim Anheben des Schuhs, aber eine Kraftübertragung ähnlich zu Clicks ist nicht möglich. Beim Anheben also kein Kleben.


So, jetzt aber schnell raus aus dem LO... *flitz*


----------



## Batman (17. Juni 2019)

Ich hoffe, ich werde nicht sofort "gebrandmarkt" weil ich als Mann im LO schreibe.
@Themenstarterin
Es muss nicht zwingend ein Nachteil sein (grade am Anfang) wenn man den Fuß auf dem Pedal etwas leichter/schneller "Feinjustieren" kann. Bei den 5/10 (Fahre ich selbst) muss man da schon den Fuß anheben...

Ich wünsche dir Happy Trails (Mit welchem System auch immer).



fone schrieb:


> o, jetzt aber schnell raus aus dem LO... *flitz*


Ich komme mit


----------



## SlowTwitch (17. Juni 2019)

Nachdem du schreibst, dass du Anfängerin bist: Falls du das Gefühl hast beim überqueren von Wurzeln aus dem Sattel oder von den Pedalen gehoben zu werden, solltest du vielleicht den Rebound deines Dämpfers runterdrehen so lange bis du das Gefühl nicht mehr hast.


----------



## fone (18. Juni 2019)

Lieber nicht. 
Besser an der Körperspannung arbeiten.


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Juni 2019)

Das mit der Körperspannung ist der richtige Hinweis.

Aber er ist auch recht abstrakt.
Konkret gemeint ist, dass man sich "in den Pedalen verkeilt" (z.B. beim vorderen Fuß Ferse hängen lassen, beim hinteren Fuß Ferse etwas anheben, sodass man die beiden Füße voneinander wegdrücken kann)
--> das "einfachste": Bunny-Hop lernen, das erzwingt, dieses Verkeilen zu beherrschen.

Es gibt natürlich auch andere Möglichkeiten, sich durch Körperspannung besser mit dem Rad zu "verbinden", aber die obige fand ich am einfachsten.


----------



## SlowTwitch (19. Juni 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Lieber nicht.
> Besser an der Körperspannung arbeiten.



Das wird jetzt ein bisschen Offtopic, aber man kann doch nicht generell davon ausgehen, dass die Werkseinstellungen vom Rebound passen? Klar Körperspannung ist das A&O, aber wenn es mich schon im Sitzen bei jedem Steinchen aus dem Sattel hebt, dann sehe ich da gerade als Hobbyist keinen Nutzen darin? Oder seid ihr alle auf maximal straffen Gefährten unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (19. Juni 2019)

Weil eine schnelle zugstufe zwar schon auch ein Grund sein kann, aber nicht muss, einfach mal pauschal sagen "zugstufe langsamer!", ist einfach falsch. Muss halt passen, so ca.


----------



## SlowTwitch (19. Juni 2019)

Das sehe ich genauso, deswegen hatte ich auch nicht pauschal "Zugstufe langsamer!" geschrieben, sondern nur als Denkanstoss gegeben, dass es auch daran liegen könnte, was man ja als Anfänger nicht unbedingt weiß. Das grundsätzliche "Finger weg vom Rebound!" finde ich da schon fragwürdig. Da sieht man ja als Werkseinstellung alles mögliche (natürlich auch zu langsam).


----------



## scylla (19. Juni 2019)

Nur so als Denkanstoß: wenn es einen beim Überqueren von Wurzeln aus Sattel oder Pedalen hebt, kann das auch an zu langsamem Rebound liegen. Oder an zu viel Luftdruck. Oder an zu wenig Luftdruck. Oder an versehentlich nicht ausgeschaltetem Lockout/Plattform. Oder an der Fahrtechnik.
Besser: wenn man das Gefühl hat, dass da irgendwas nicht passt, aber man von Fahrwerkseinstellung keine Ahnung hat und sich nicht zutraut, es sich mittels Manuals oder Apps oder Probieren anzueignen, einen erfahreneren Mitfahrer bitten, mal drauf zu schauen. Ansonsten an der Körperspannung arbeiten.


----------



## fone (19. Juni 2019)

*ich schließe mich scylla an*


----------



## SlowTwitch (19. Juni 2019)

Ich mich auch. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist bei Anfängern eine falsche Fahrwerkseinstellung auch verbreiteter als "schlechte" Pedale oder Schuhe. Der Klassiker ist ja auch der auf 100 kg eingestellte Dämpfer für ein 50 kg Mädel. Wie scylla schon schrieb, am besten Mal jemand drauf schauen lassen der damit Erfahrung hat.


----------



## Votec Tox (19. Juni 2019)

Da gebe ich Euch Recht, die modernen Fahrwerke können soviel aber kaum einer stellt sie für sich passend ein oder verändert sie je nach Bedingungen. Und wie Scylla schrieb ebenso der Reifenluftdruck, viele leichte MtBler/innen fahren im Gelände mit zuviel Luft, zumindest nach meinem Empfinden.


----------



## DAKAY (19. Juni 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> einen erfahreneren Mitfahrer bitten, mal drauf zu schauen.


Was machst du eigentlich am Sonntag?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (19. Juni 2019)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Euch Recht, die modernen Fahrwerke können soviel aber kaum einer stellt sie für sich passend ein oder verändert sie je nach Bedingungen


Hatten wir kürzlich erst, war ganz witzig die Unterschiede zu sehen.


----------



## scylla (20. Juni 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Was machst du eigentlich am Sonntag?



Biken 

über der Baumgrenze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShockRox_71 (23. Juni 2019)

Maria89 schrieb:


> Hatte mir jetzt überlegt vielleicht die Schuhe An Moab von Vaude auszuprobieren, da die wohl sehr gut in Tests abgeschnitten haben, und ja, die passende Größe wird wahrscheinlich auf ein Faktor sein werde mal schauen, wie ich dieses Problem sonst noch beseitigt bekomme. @scylla leider habe ich den letzten Anfängerkurs diese Saison hier bei mir verpasst wegen krankenhaus da werde ich wohl mal schauen müssen, wo es noch Kurse in der Umgebung gibt..
> Liebe Grüße! Und schonmal vielen Dank wieder für diese ganzen lieben Ratschläge



Hallo Maria!

Die Vaude fahre ich auch, sind super Schuhe! Vom Grip noch besser finde ich die Adidas Terrex Stealth 420. Ist zwar kein "richtiger" Flatpedal Schuh, aber die Sohle verzahnt sich richtig mit den Pins. Durch den halbhohen Schaft hast Du zudem noch geschützte Knöchel und ein Plus an Stabilität.

Uups, grad gesehen - bin im falschen Bereich!


----------

